# Sleeping Havanese



## amy-ciara

Does your little darlings have such funny sleeping positions , too ?


----------



## Thumper

LOL!

How cute 

I recognize some of those sleeping positions! It is hard for me to get a picture of Gucci sleeping, because she is usually right next to me or partially ON me and if I get up, she wakes up. lol

Kara


----------



## Ans

@Martina

Hiro does that too, but when I want to take his picture, he wakes up.
How do you do that?
Sleepingpills.......**gg**


----------



## DanielBMe

lol very cute. My guys are the same way. They sleep on my bed and throughout the night they are in various positions all over my bed.


----------



## ama0722

Dora doesn't usually sleep on her back at all-she curls up though. She must be next to Belle though! She has mastered the art of how close she can get to Belle without Belle growling at her. Belle is our rolly polly who only sleeps on pillows no matter where she is at, she finds a soft little pillow. She doesn't like dog beds either (lets not say how many of those have been purchased to prove it!) The smaller and softer the pillow the better though, preferably with not enough room for a big Neezer!


----------



## mckennasedona

Great photos. With my girls I can tell the difference between a cat nap, so to speak and full fledged sleep. When they really want to settle in for sleep they are on their backs, legs splayed, heads bent just like the photos above. When they are just lightly napping they are laying on their stomachs or sides. 
McKenna loves to have something she can use as a pillow, be it a scrunched up blanket or an actual pillow. Sedona likes the backs of the chairs in our family room.


----------



## BennyCaruso

Mine Dogs


----------



## Havtahava

My photo isn't very clear as I took it in the car while stopped for some construction, but this is Hillary in the back seat getting some sound beauty sleep.


----------



## Guest

Ahhhh..I just love looking at all of these sleepy heads!!! :ranger: (decaf in cup!!)


----------



## Missy

Amanda, is that Dora sleeping on top of Belle in the 2nd picture? it looks like Belle is in a pillowcase.


----------



## pjewel

Milo sleeps in those funny positions too but I haven't managed to record it for posterity. Here are a few I found. In two he opened his eyes when I clicked.


----------



## Thumper

Gosh,

I am WAY short on sleeping pictures, I need to work on those..I only have the ones of Gucci when she was sick, and another one when she was waiting to go to work....taking a nap by the garage door to make sure we didn't leave without her! lol

Kara


----------



## EstrellaVila

*How funny!!*

This is a pic of Tito doing his thing when he was a wee baby. Carmen sleeps in weird angles like your babies do too!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Looking at all the pictures I just realized how dorky we are.... =P


----------



## Guest

Yeah, but we are FUN loving HAV dorks! ound:


----------



## marjrc

EstrellaVila said:


> Looking at all the pictures I just realized how dorky we are.... =P


Estrella, so true, so true..... ound:

Ricky sleeps like those shameless Havs too... all spread out, feet up in the air, paws dangling, head bent to one side..... no shame, I tell ya! :biggrin1: Sammy is only recently napping on his back, but usually if he's in bed with one of us. He isn't as relaxed as Ricky is, but he's improved a lot since his first weeks with us.  He usually sleeps on his side.

LOVE all the fun pictures!


----------



## Suuske747

Sierra at 3 weeks old 

Sierra at 4,5 months.....you need to look closely hahahaha!!!




Sierra at 9 months.....


----------



## pjewel

Aw, those are so cute. I'm especially partial to the one with the flower petal (?) pillow. Sierra is such a beauty.


----------



## ama0722

Missy-not in the pillow case, she is just that little in comparison. Under that hair she is truly non existant! What she lacks in weight, she makes up in personality.

I like this thread but I am looking at it wanting to go home and take a mid-day nap with my girls!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

These pictures are sooo sweet.

This is Monte's favorite place to sleep, on his daddy


----------



## Guest

Suzanne...

That photo of Sierra under her pillow in her bed is hysterical! I love the flower one also!

Leeann...don't you wonder sometimes how they can fall asleep like that?? LOL!!!ound:


----------



## irnfit

Just one of Kodi's sleeping positions. Shelby usually curls up somewhere, except in bed. Then she is on her back with her legs in the air.


----------



## Guest

Gee Michele..

Kodi is an exact fit for that chair!


----------



## irnfit

Diane, that's my Mom's chair. He will stare at her until she gets up so he can sit there. I tell her she's nuts, because I love him to death, but I wouldn't move. And if she doesn't move, she has to put the leg rests up (it's a recliner) so he can lay on it.


----------



## boo2352

MacGyver often sleeps in these odd positions. Here's a picture of him with his big brother Moffat.


----------



## havaluv

I recognize these sleep positions! I love all these photos.

I just can't get a picture of Oliver sleeping. Sometimes I wonder if he ever _really_ sleeps or if he just pretends :spy: to sleep. Every time I get up to get the camera he POPS up as if he was never asleep, the little stinker. That head jutting out at an angle from the body...he does it all the time. I've never seen another breed of dog do that with such regularity as Oliver does. I keep thinking "that _can't_ be comfortable!"


----------



## Missy

I'm not that great in having sleeping Hav pictures either-- they wake up!

These are all precious-- I love sierra all tucked in!!!

We all need to call Laurie out on this one to contribute - my fav sleeping Hav picture ever is of her lily and lexi head to head ears sprawled.... Come on Laurie post it again.


----------



## punkie

PSSSSTTT!!!!!!!!!!!

Stella and Luna are sleeping.


----------



## Judy A

I thought something was wrong when I found Doc in this postition! Scared me for a minute!!


----------



## Thumper

How CUTE!!!!!!

I am going to try to get some sleeping pics today! *fingers crossed* lol!

Susanne, Gucci sleeps on my side EXACTLY like that, even with her head propped up the same way. How cute. We always fall asleep that way because I'll rub her belly til she dozes back off. :kiss: too sweet.

Kara


----------



## amy-ciara

Thank you so much for all those marvellous sleeping beauties.

Here are my sleeping puppies. Number 1 , Abby, fall asleep during her meal. The last one is Hiro from Ans.Number 3 is Röschen.


----------



## Heike

So many sleeping beautys ... nice.
Sam and Bino have also always have a good sleep.


----------



## irnfit

That picture of Abby in the bowl is precious! All the sleeping pups are so cute.


----------



## marjrc

Martina, those are such adorable pups!! I want to squeeze them and keep them all to myself!!! 

Sam and Bino are darling! Love the pics.

LOVE ALL THE PICTURES everyone! What a lovely thread to visit.


----------



## irnfit

My sleeping beauties


----------



## Thumper

CUTE CUTE CUTE! OMGosh, her sleeping in her bowl of food is one of the cutest things ever!!!!!!

I love this thread  I recognize SO many of these moments. lol Everyone's baby is so precious.

Kara


----------



## JanB

Cute thread!!! I too recognize all these positions, weird angles and all 

I don't know how well this will show up. I took it while recovering from surgery and the flash didn't go off so it's kind dark. We'll see what happens when I upload it. I had my pillow on the sofa and she was sleeping on it with all 4 paws in the air.


----------



## mellowbo

arghh
I get so frustrated with this picture uploading.
Anyway, I loved all your pictures.
eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut

I have oooh & ahhhed over all your darling pics! I'm sure Valentino sleeps in all these positions at night in his crate but i promise during the day he rarely slows down!:jaw:


----------



## ChristineL

So many cute sleeping Havs!!


----------



## Guest

Great pictures, everyone!!! I need to snap some of my sleeping beauties, as it's what they do best! ound:


----------



## Leeann

I love all the new additions to this thread. They all look so stinking cute when they are sleeping.


----------



## Laurief

Missy - I just saw this tread for the first time. How adorable all these sleeping babies are. As requested: my "joined at the dreams" girls.

And then their crazy brother!!
Sorry - the picture of the girls is so small, I had to steal it from somewhere else as I did not have it saved in my laptop.


----------



## Missy

I love that picture Laurie....and Logan is adorable too of course.


----------



## Paige

I am loving all these photos. They are all so sweet. Here's my boys when I fist got Nigel.


----------



## punkie

Great photos, thanks.


----------



## irnfit

I love all the sleeping babies. 

Laurie, your girls look like they are joined at the head.

Jan, how did she stay on the pillow like that? So cute.

Paige, love your 3 boys. They are so sweet.


----------



## Laurief

Paige, that is so cute that your guys sleep so close together!! Do they still now that Nigel is older??


----------



## Thumper

Here Gucci is sacked out in her all time favorite nap place on my sofa by the laptop! lol

Kara


----------



## Paige

Nigel does it to me now. I think he would stay attached to me all day if I would let him. 

But they do still lay together from time to time.


----------



## Laurief

too cute, I find that if I am available, Logan will always sleep, touching me, if I am not around, then he will do it with his sisters, who are not too fond of sleeping with him!!


----------



## irnfit

Kara, I love that pose.


----------



## Thumper

irnfit said:


> Kara, I love that pose.


Thanks! LOL..that is usually what I am looking at when I am on the forum gabbing with you all! ound:

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, I think I have the same sofa you have! Atleast it's the same color!


----------



## JanB

irnfit said:


> Jan, how did she stay on the pillow like that? So cute.


I have no idea, it wasn't a "squishy" pillow either, it's latex and she was too light to even make a dent in it, but it cracks me up every time I see it, lol!!


----------



## marjrc

Kara, that is too sweet! Love the pics of your 'kids', Laurie. Jan, I can't figure out how she stays on that pillow either!! Cute! Paige, your boys are so endearing and so squishable!! Mellowbo, those are adorable pictures.

Here's Ricky... Sammy is almost always on 'alert' so perks right up if you get close while he's sleeping.


----------



## irnfit

Marj, Ricky looks so soft and cuddly.


----------



## Lina

Love all the sleeping pictures! I think Kubrick looks adorable when he's asleep and I see that all your Havs do too. It must be a breed thing. 

Here are a couple of Kubrick's favorite sleeping positions... notice that in both of them he is sleeping right next to my feet. Silly boy.


----------



## irnfit

Well, Jack is not a Havanese. He is my Maine ****, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Laurief

Jack is a cutie!!


----------



## maryam187

I could kiss every single one of these puppies, they're just so adorable when they sleep. Here are 2 of Pablo, he usually wakes up the moment I want to take the picture, sneaky boy.


----------



## pjewel

These guys are all so **** cute. I especially love them snuggling with their little stuffed buddies.


----------



## Brady's mom

Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## DanielBMe

Here's a pic of Bogart.


----------



## Guest

Gee, Daniel...WHERE does Bogart let YOU sleep.. on the floor??? ound:


----------



## DanielBMe

imamurph52 said:


> Gee, Daniel...WHERE does Bogart let YOU sleep.. on the floor??? ound:


Well between him and Brando there's not much for me and I have a king size bed! Typically Bogie will sleep on the right hand side of the bed and Brando either between my legs or close to my chest.

As soon as I get out of the bed they like to roll all over in it and make it theirs.


----------



## marjrc

Bumpety bump............ :bump2:


----------



## rdanielle

Always thought this looked like the most uncomfortable position...Just a Hav thing!


----------



## Jérôme




----------



## Carefulove

I love all the pictures! Sleeping babies and sleeping dogs are some of favotire pics!

My Zuly used to sleep like that. In fact I ended up on the floor once. I used to have a twin bed and it was against the wall. She worked her way between me and the wall then put her legs up on the wall and pushed. 
She used to snore (and make other not so pleasant noses too!)


----------



## rdanielle

*My assistant @ work..*

this is Max the first Hav of our family, now my brothers dog. He'll be 13 this June. He looks so angelic lol. Which is quite deceptive as he has a Ms.Hyde/Dr.Jekyll complex..


----------



## mitrus

I just took this picture today. I came into the room and this is how I found Daisy. I was scared she would move when I went to get my camera. I just thought this was so cute, she is snuggling with her favorite toys. This is her favorite place to sleep, the back of my chair.


----------



## marjrc

Jerome, your two look like they are flying, with all that lovely hair every which way. Very nice! 

I would love for one of mine to sleep on backs of chairs and sofas, but I guess with the wall being there, they just never felt like it. Sammy does love burrowing into piles of laundry and cushions on the couch though. lol


----------



## Leslie

I don't know why I never posted in this thread. I have 2 cute poses of Tori from when she was a baby and a more recent one. 

The 1st one is from the 1st day she was here. After meeting everyone and playing w/Amanda, she was so tired she couldn't even make it all the way into her crate before "conking out".

Can't remember exactly when the 2nd one was taken. But, again she just couldn't make it all the way to the dishes before she needed a nap.

The last one is recent. She will almost always sleep belly up and twisted on the floor while we watch TV in the evenings.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Cazzie(on the right) is giving me a look for disturbing his nap! Suzy


----------



## herrick51

Oh, what cutie sleeping Havs!! All the wonderful positions (although I might be the one falling asleep in my food bowl - LOL!)

I think I may have posted this before, but I love it - my boys. . .


----------



## marjrc

Tori is adorable, Leslie! Ricky still sleeps halfway in some mats or cushions and it's such a hoot to see. Love your beautiful kids, Suzy! Cazzie definitely seems to have 'the look'. ound:

Your boys look awfully comfortable!


----------



## patricia




----------



## marjrc

Patricia, that picture is great! I am laughing and smiling. What a silly dog!! lol


----------



## ciera123

Here's Pixie's favorite sleeping position. She usually slides off and has to get back on a few times during her nap.


----------



## lcy_pt

Harley in relax mode......


----------



## DAJsMom

This is one of my favorites of Indie sleeping. 

She also prefers to sleep on top of baskets of clean laundry. The bigger the basket, the happier she is. 

Dusty does not show her belly when sleeping except at night in her crate. I'll have to try and get a picture.


----------



## DAJsMom

Found some of Dusty. This is one of her favorite places to sleep.


----------



## marjrc

Look at all that hair!! Your girls are beautiful, Joelle.


----------

